#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Βιοντίζελ

## EVAGELOS

Παρακαλώ να με ενημερώσετε από που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ βιοντίζελ σε περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιήσω την ήδη υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση από ντίζελ ,70,000 θερμίδες για θέρμανση ζνχ ,τι μετατροπή απαιτείται ,ποιο το κοστολόγιο, ποιο το όφελος ,και τι πιστεύετε γενικά ......

----------

